# fragen zum einfedern bei der wildsau dh



## freeriderbtal (18. Februar 2005)

hi!ich habe folgende(s) "problem"/frage und zwar geht es darum, dass ich bei meiner wildsau mit der hinteren federung nicht wirklich weiß ob ich die richtige federhärte benutze  
zuerst einmal zu meinem körpergewicht, das beträg ca 75 kg.habe den manitou dämpfer eingebaut mit einer 650 feder.
dernegativfederweg beträgt ca 25mm, luftdruck bei ca 10 bar, low und high speed rädchen sind alle zu.
wenn ich fahre, dann kommt mir der ganze hinterbau sehr "schwammig" vor nur leider weiß ich nicht, ob das normal ist, bin vorher noch nie einen downhiller gefahren, deshalb auch meine frage an euch.wäre gut, wenn ihr mir diesbezüglich helfen könntet.
hoffe ihr habt verstanden, was mein "problem" ist.danke schonmal

mfg maßi


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (18. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich fahr zwar keine Wildsau DH, aber mir kommen die Einstellungen Deines Dämpfers merkwürdig vor. Der SPV-Druck scheint mir um einiges zu hoch und der Sag für DH (dürften bei Dir ca. 33 % sein) zu gering. Feder dürfte eventuell zu hart sein.

Hast Du unterschiedliche Setups durchprobiert?

Ich wieg ebenfalls ca. 75 kg (mit Ausrüstung) und hab in meinem Demo einen 6-Way mit einer 350er-Feder verbaut. SPV-Druck variiert derzeit noch zwischen 5 und 6 bar. Sag entspricht bei mir ca. 40 % bzw. ca. 30 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo, meinst du die High/Lowspeedschrauben für die Druck oder Zugstufe? Bin da gerade nicht so informiert, welche es beim 6way gibt. Ich weiß nur, dass viele Federungsspezialisten davor warnen, die Druckstufe weit zuzudrehen, da die Dämpfer dann sehr oft schnell kaputtgehen bzw. auslaufen. zwei bekannten von mir erging es auf jeden Fall so. Das hat dazu geführt, dass sie jetzt mit komplett offener Druckstufe fahren. Meiner Ansicht nach zwar nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache, aber jedem das seine. Der SAG ist definitiv zu wenig. Ich bin vor dem Alutech ein Scott High Octane gefahren, da kam mir der Hinterbau auch längst nicht so schwammig vor. Man gewöhnt sich beim Alutech jedoch auch sehr schnell dran, ist halt nen Viergelenker und dann noch die lange Wippe.
Dreh die Schrauben auf jeden Fall mal etwas auf und wieder zu und experimentiere mit dem Luftdruck und der Feder. Wie weit ist die denn vorgespannt? Ich habe beim 5th Element damals ca einen Tag auf diversen Trails verbracht, bis er gut eingestellt war.


----------



## JohG (18. Februar 2005)

hey,

ich würde auch mal so behaupten der dämpfer ist nicht richtig abgestimmt.
ich bin das rad jetz eine saison gefahren, mit swinger! hatte aber ne 500er feder bei ca 65kg.

mein rad hat nicht gewippt und es waren keine antriebseinflüsse vorhanden. fast nicht  hatte auch ca 8 bar im dämpfer, trotzdem wurde alles platt gebügelt und das rad klebte einfach am boden.

schnapp die mal die betriebsanleitung vom dämpfer und stimme ihn auf deine ansprüche ab. lass dir zeit, steck dir den imbus schlüssel in die tasche und fahre. immer wieder anhalten um den dämpfer abzustimmen/verändern, bis du dein perfektes setup gefunden hast.

klar kann dir das etwas "schwammig" vorkommen bei 240mm federweg, wenn du den dämpfer nicht gut abgestimmt hast.

sers
joh

PS: aber vergiss nicht, du fährst fully, bzw sogar ein sehr "großes" (federweg) downhillbike


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Februar 2005)

zu hart glaube ich kaum (habe leider keinen vergleich) aber wenn ich nurmal so auf der straße langfahre und und kräftig in die pedale trete, dann sack ich scon ein stück ein.vielleicht muß ich mich auch erst daran gewöhnen, dass der hinterbau so krass nachgibt! mit low und high speed schrauben  meine ich die zugstufenregelung(diese schrauben dienen meineswissens nur zur feineinstellung).
ich habe die feder so ca 6 mm vorgespannt (laut anleitung max 8mm) wenn ich den druck veringere, dann wird doch das federverhalten weicher oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden  
achso und dank euch für die antworten!


----------



## Rote-Locke (18. Februar 2005)

Moin,

die high und low speed rädchen sind für die DRUCKstufe!
Klar dass Du bei dem Federweg auf gerade Straße das Gefühl hast Du sackst weg, da gehört das Bike aber auch nicht hin   

Kann mich nur dem Radschlag mit dem Dämpfermanual anschließen. Mal wirklich gründlich durchlesen. Ist eigentlich alles sehr gut beschrieben.

Erstma!

PS
Einstellschrauben ganz zu zu drehen ist grundsätzlich nicht so günstig für jeden Dämpfer, weil das auf Dauer zu Überlastungen führen kann, weil sich ein zu hoher Druck aufbaut.


----------



## freeriderbtal (18. Februar 2005)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> die high und low speed rädchen sind für die DRUCKstufe!
> Klar dass Du bei dem Federweg auf gerade Straße das Gefühl hast Du sackst weg, da gehört das Bike aber auch nicht hin
> ...


werde ich dann gleich morgenmal ausprobieren! das mit der druck und zugstufe verwechsel das immer   mir ist klar dass das bike nicht auf die straße gehört, aber ich hatte nicht soviel zeit in den wald zu fahren


----------



## Blackholez (18. Februar 2005)

Hi dann geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu...

den Dämpfer richtig abzustimmen is ne Sache die dauert ewig - am besten ist es das Teil im Bikepark abzustimmen. Da hast Du einfach die Möglichkeit vergleiche anzustellen. 

Dann is es so ich hab das Gefühl das das schon auch n bischen mit dem Dämpfer zusammen hängt - das Spv System macht ihn auch n bischen träger (kann aber auch subjektiv sein). Ich find (bei mir) der Fox funzt besser. Drum fahr ich den 6 way wenns Berg rauf geht und den Fox wenn s primär runter geht. 

Aber ohne witz lese Dich mal im Manual ein - für die ersten Schritte find ichs ganz gut und dann würde ich mich mal auf so n halbes Jahr einstellen bis Du Deine passende Einstellung gefunden hast. 

Tja und das haben Dir ja scho einige Leute auch gesagt - ich mein das der Eimer immer irgendwie schaukeln wird liegt einfach am Federweg ;-)))

Nicht verzweifeln cu Blackholez


----------



## freeriderbtal (20. März 2005)

bin jetzt schon ein paarmal mit meiner sau gefahren, aber ich bekomme das mit dem dämpfer echt nicht gebacken   meines erachtens ist die federung zu weich, habe gemerkt, dass ich , wenn ich treppen fahren oder springe und ich dann aufsetze, der dämpfer durschlägt, obwohl ich alles so gemacht habe wies in der anleitung steht.heute bin ich mal eine ca. 70 cm stufe herunter "gesprungen", die landung ging ins flache!habe das ganze auch fotografiert.und wenn ich mir das bild betrachte, bin ich der meinung, dass der dämpfer einfach viel zu viel einfedert  
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, bin am verzweifeln


----------



## b0ne (20. März 2005)

rofl.. sieht echt net normal aus..


----------



## ibis (20. März 2005)

heute hatte nen kumpel so ein änliches problem und zwar ist sein 5th von vornherrein defekt er hat zuwenig öl intus und kann deshalb keine richtige dämpfung aufbauen. versuch mal den dämpfer auseinanderzuziehen wenn das bike steht also einfedern rauskommen lassen und dann noch mal nachziehen wenn er dann nen stückchen kommt (kolbenstange) dann hat er luft im system !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichkriegediekri (20. März 2005)

Hi!

..ok hier nun auch mein Senf   

Also auf dem Bild sieht es wirklich merkwürdig aus! - als würde die Federung einfach durchsacken.
Ich habe zwar nur ein Enduro, aber bei mir sieht das so aus wenn ich so 130-150cm runter Springe!? - wiege 70kg und habe eine 600er Feder.
Daher denke ich das eine 650er schon hinkommt bei 75kg. 
Mit einer DH-Sau sollte man 70cm springen ohne an der Druckstufe spielen zu müssen 


@ibis: kann mich dem anschliessen. War bei meiner MZ Gabel auch so: wenig Öl --> mehr durchschläge 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es in den Manuals oder auf der HP doch so grobe Standardeinstellungen in Tabelenform oder so!?(bei Fox war das so) Hast du es eventuell schon mal damit versucht? 
Denn dann hat man meist ein (naja) aktzeptables Setup von welchem man dann sein eigenes erkunden kann. 
Ich weiss nicht wie das bei der DH-Sau ist, aber wenn ich den Dämpfer bei mir weiter weg von dem Sitzrohr einhänge scheint die Federung deutlich linearer/degressiver zu werden. Vielleicht hats auch damit was zu tun!?

Ansonsten kann ich mich den anderen nur anschliessen und sagen das es lange dauert bis man wirklich weiss wie man das Setup für welchen Fahrstil einstellt. Such Dir eine kleine Strecke für das Setup und fahre siemehrmals mit anderen Einstellungen - aber nie zu viel auf einmal verändern sonst verliert man den Überblick   

ok..dann mal viel Erfolg


----------



## Blackholez (21. März 2005)

Hi, 

ich würde vor allem vorsichtig sein - wenn der Dämpfer so durchsackt. Tuts dem Rahmen auch nicht wirklich gut. 
Ich glaub da stimmt was nicht am Dämpfer. Selbst mit der beschissensten Einstellung darf der nich so durchflitschen. 

Stell Dir nur mal vor da kommen 2 Stufen hinereinander - dann hören sich die Druchschläge an wie n Hollandrad. 

Ferndiagnose - da is was am Dämpfer. 

cu


----------



## flying-nik (21. März 2005)

vielleicht hifts was wenn du die Luftkammer verkleinerst, also die Progression erhöst?  

gruß
nik


----------



## Alpha_1 (21. März 2005)

so gehts mir ungefähr auch mit meinem 5th (was ja einglich das selbe system ist)......
fahr eh schon mit 110 psi, luftkammer voll zugedreht und trotzem durchschlagen bei ca. 1m ins flat...... aber hab auch noch nicht wirklich rumprobiert  


ps: da sieht man mal wie krass das übersetzungsverhältnis der sau is, fahr beim selben gewicht im orange ne 350´er feder......


----------



## freeriderbtal (21. März 2005)

also, die luftkammer habe ich schon fast ganz zu gedreht(verkleinert), fahr den dämpfer mit ca. 7.2 bar.alle die ich bis jetzt gefragt haben, kennen sich mit dem dämpfer einfach nicht aus, so wie ich auch.wie gesagt, bin genauso vorgegangen, wie im manual beschrieben.


----------



## cedartec (23. März 2005)

Wenn ich das so lese bin ich auch ohne Sprünge froh, dass ich den Romic habe,
aber Schmerz beiseite, hört sich sehr nach Dämpferfehlfunktion an. Haste 'ne Chance im Fahrradladen Deines Vertrauens, mal gegen einen erwiesenermassen funktionierenden zu tauschen?

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (23. März 2005)

Hab den 6 Way seit 15 Monaten in meiner Hardride. Nach 7 Monaten musste er einmal zum Service wegen defekter Zugstufe. Innerhalb 10 Tagen war der Dämpfer wieder Kostenfrei bei mir.

Mach doch mal bitte folgenden einfachen Check. Bau den Dämpfer aus und dann auch noch die Feder.
Versuch nun den Dämpferkolben ganz einzuschieben. Das sollte bei mittlerem SPV Druck(so 7-8bar) und offenen Low High Speed Schräubchen, nur mit erheblichen Kraftaufwand gehen.
Dann kannst du auch gleich beobachten wie gut die Zugstufe funzt. Ist ja auch einfach mit der Schraube zu variieren.
Der Defekt den ich oben beschrieben habe, tratt bei einigen 2003 Swinger Dämpfern auf. Es war aber vorallen die Zugstufe also Ausfederdämpfung betroffen.


----------



## ibis (24. März 2005)

Alpha_1 schrieb:
			
		

> so gehts mir ungefähr auch mit meinem 5th (was ja einglich das selbe system ist)......
> fahr eh schon mit 110 psi, luftkammer voll zugedreht und trotzem durchschlagen bei ca. 1m ins flat...... aber hab auch noch nicht wirklich rumprobiert
> 
> 
> ps: da sieht man mal wie krass das übersetzungsverhältnis der sau is, fahr beim selben gewicht im orange ne 350´er feder......



versuch mal nen bissel mehr end stoke und vergrösser mal die luftkammer um eine umdrehung und mach dann mal 130-135 psi rein   hatte am anfang auch solche probleme


----------



## Andre (24. März 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> also, die luftkammer habe ich schon fast ganz zu gedreht(verkleinert), fahr den dämpfer mit ca. 7.2 bar.alle die ich bis jetzt gefragt haben, kennen sich mit dem dämpfer einfach nicht aus, so wie ich auch.wie gesagt, bin genauso vorgegangen, wie im manual beschrieben.



Die Ferderhärte ist meiner Meinung nach zu gering. 
Einstellung: Dreh die Druckstufe komplett raus und fahr ihn mit ganz wenig Druck. Die Federhärte ist dann optimal, wenn der Hinterbau nur bei harten Landungen durchschlägt. Dann kannst du bei passender Feder anfangen erst die Zugstufe zu justieren und dann um die Duchschläge bei extremen Landungen zu verhindern nach und nach den Druck erhöhen, aber nur soviel, dass kein Federweg verschenkt wird. Ganz zum Schluß kümmerst du dich um die Druckstufe, um ein einsacken beim pedallieren zu beseitigen.
Weder der Luftdruck im Dämpfer, noch die Druckstufe können die zu weiche Federhärte beseitigen, sondern sind nur "Feintuning" am passenden Setup.

Ich weiß nicht, was für ein Übesetzungsverhältnis die Sau hat, aber eine 700'er oder 750'er Feder erscheint mit passender. (P.S.: An meinem alten 98'er Lambda, mit nicht ganz so krasser Anlenkung, hatte ich eine 750'er Feder bei 80kg Körpergewicht)

Gruß Andre


----------



## THEYO (26. März 2005)

HI!!

wieviel hub hat dein dämpfer? und auf wieviel FW hast du den rahmen stehen?

 ich hatte letztens als ich die alte wildsau vom joh gefahren bin (allerdings mit VIEL zu weicher feder) ein ähnliches gefühl, am anfang is das federverhalten normal, kleine schläge werden glattgebügelt ansonsten hats ned gewippt oder so. aber in dem moment als ich mich in nen anlieger rein gedrückt habe hatte ich das gefühl das mir der boden unter den füßen wegsackt. war ech komisch, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich seit monaten nur noch hardtail fahre......

man müsste mal errechnen ob deine federhärte dir passt, meine vermutung ist das sie zu weich ist. das bild bestätigt diesen eindruck. wenn du ne passende feder hast funktioniert auch die dämpfung entscheidend besser, also härtere feder und mehr progression sollte helfen!

mfg
jo


----------



## freeriderbtal (26. März 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> HI!!
> 
> wieviel hub hat dein dämpfer? und auf wieviel FW hast du den rahmen stehen?
> 
> ...


mein dämpfer hat 76mm hub (240mm einbaulänge)bei 270mm federweg.die federhärte dürfte ok sein, es liegt wahrscheinlich am dämpfer(defekt)! ich habe jetzt mal einen fox dhx 5.0 dämpfer mit einer 500 feder vernbaut, muß mal schaun ob das jetzt besser funzt.habe mal mit jürgen geredet und er meinte, dass eigentlich eine 500 feder(beim fox dämpfer) für mein gewicht (76kg) ok sein.


----------



## THEYO (27. März 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> mein dämpfer hat 76mm hub (240mm einbaulänge)bei 270mm federweg.die federhärte dürfte ok sein, es liegt wahrscheinlich am dämpfer(defekt)! ich habe jetzt mal einen fox dhx 5.0 dämpfer mit einer 500 feder vernbaut, muß mal schaun ob das jetzt besser funzt.habe mal mit jürgen geredet und er meinte, dass eigentlich eine 500 feder(beim fox dämpfer) für mein gewicht (76kg) ok sein.




hi!
also ich persönlich würde bei deinem gewicht glaube ich eher eine 600er feder im alutech fahren. aber probier doch mal den rahmen mit der 500er feder auf 240mm FW umzustellen. dann dürfte der hinterbau auch nicht mehr so wegklappen. und die 240mm reichen dicke!

mfg
jo


----------

